# Liz Jones has a pop at Clare Balding



## Natch (13 January 2013)

Just when I think Liz Jones has stopped spouting claptrap.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...You-need-TV-role-model-bad-clothes-Clare.html

What a load of ill informed and spiteful rubbish.


----------



## Rowreach (13 January 2013)

Possibly the bitchiest thing I've read, and fancy captioning her civil ceremony photo with "poor dress sense" - what a cow.


----------



## henryhorn (13 January 2013)

Every time I see her wedding pics I think how lovely Clare looked. That coat was simply beautiful.
Liz is a bitter jealous woman, every week she bleats on about how she has no friends, well until she learns that you don't talk publicly about your friends and relatives all the time she won't get many! 
Personally I find her over sentimalising her animals just as bad as anyone whipping a tired horse, you can bet every one of them is insecure and dreads the sight of her approaching. Putting all your own problems into your pets isn't a kind thing to do.
It appears she has now moved to Yorkshire which is great for the South West, in the 20 odd years we have lived here we have received a warm welcome from most, and would never leave. 
If ever you read LJ's, she has a go at anyone who seems to be doing well in the public eye, the sad thing is on her personal front she looks better than ever before in her life thanks to all the surgery, now if someone could just arrange a personality transplant she'd have a happy life.....
Oh and when she first moved  here and moaned about how she knew no-one, needed help in emergencies etc, several people responded to her via mail offering their help day or night. She didn't even both sending an email never mind a letter thanking them. Says a lot that doesn't it?


----------



## stargirl88 (13 January 2013)

She's so pathetic - I'm disappointed at myself for even reading it!


----------



## Freddie19 (13 January 2013)

This article was mentioned in this mornings Andrew Marr Show, by Esther Ranzten and Julie Tett (not sure if that is right spelling) and they both put Ms Jones firmly back in her box, as said by OP, spiteful, jealous over the top story, by a spiteful jealous nonentity.  Another reason not to buy the Daily Mail, or the Mail on Sunday.


----------



## Ce'Nedra (13 January 2013)

I have refused to read anything by Liz Jones for over a year now, and I am not going to start again, even if you paid me. While I agree everyone is entitled to their own opinion you don't need me to list my opinions here - or indeed anywhere!  I would try and put a positive slant on the woman's views but unfortunately I can't and if you can't say anything nice, then don't say anything at all.


----------



## smokey (13 January 2013)

Nasty nasty woman! She really is a bit pathetic. 'those of us who bother to shop in Prada', pahahah! I love Clare Balding, she is a great example of what a presenter should be, informed, intelligent and humerous. Oh, and not up her own a**e!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (13 January 2013)

It all seems to show a woman who has jealousy issues, big time. She really needs to take a good hard look at herself and realise that she has a few issues.


----------



## WandaMare (13 January 2013)

Disgraceful  What a horrible woman to launch such an attack on someone as talented as Clare, and a completely pathetic paper to print such rubbish. Awful.


----------



## hairycob (13 January 2013)

The difference between Clare Balding & Liz Jones is CB makes intelligent comments on things she knows about, whereas Liz Jones......


----------



## teapot (13 January 2013)

CB's laughing it off too which I think is a great response. Her tweets today have shown her attitude towards it all


----------



## pepsimaxrock (13 January 2013)

stargirl88 said:



			She's so pathetic - I'm disappointed at myself for even reading it!
		
Click to expand...

exactly.  me too


----------



## bubbilygum (13 January 2013)

Liz Jones is vile to her very core!

I feel sorry for her though: either she really is that petty and pathetic; or she just goes along with it to keep her petty and pathetic job.


----------



## SusannaF (13 January 2013)

teapot said:



			CB's laughing it off too which I think is a great response. Her tweets today have shown her attitude towards it all 

Click to expand...





			Please don't turn today into a Liz Jones hatefest. I'm not upset at all. She has merely justified my choice not to be interviewed by her
		
Click to expand...

Well, yes!


----------



## rascal (13 January 2013)

Rowreach said:



			Possibly the bitchiest thing I've read, and fancy captioning her civil ceremony photo with "poor dress sense" - what a cow.
		
Click to expand...


Just because we dont all want to look like tarts, what gives her the right to stick her nose in!


----------



## Alec Swan (13 January 2013)

Who's Liz Jones?  A spurned woman,  perhaps? 

That was a journalistic piece of the very worst order.  She isn't the only failed journalist who ended up at the bottom of the ladder,  again.  Strange how the mail seems to attract them, isn't it? 

Alec.


----------



## Dobiegirl (13 January 2013)

Maybe she is a closet lesbian It obvious Liz Jones hates horse racing so having a pop at Clare was a way of getting her views across.


----------



## sarahann1 (13 January 2013)

Liz Jones makes her living being spiteful about everyone and anyone who doesn't fit her 'ideals'.

Cheap shoes = you should be ashamed for being so cheap
Live in the country = your thick, backwards, ugly
Etc etc etc etc etc

What a jolly life she must lead with such a constantly judgemental, grumpy opinion of people.


----------



## Red30563 (13 January 2013)

teapot said:



			CB's laughing it off too which I think is a great response. Her tweets today have shown her attitude towards it all 

Click to expand...

Indeed! I think CB is heading for the status of National Treasure.   She was also recently honoured (and flattered, as she said on Twitter) by Horrible Histories programme naming a sports reporter 'Claire Receding'! Now _that's_ recognition!


----------



## Daffodil (13 January 2013)

I read the first couple of paragraphs without looking at the by-line and thought "Has Liz Jones written this poison?".  Sure enough, she had.


----------



## Spook (13 January 2013)

I've not read it yet...... but I think I'm a compulsive "Liz Jones" reader, it's a sort of horrible facination. AND I want to know what other bits and pieces she has had tweaked..... now I'm wondering if she sees a shrink, surely she must, she has so many issues. BUT surely she would have told us if she did. Wouldn't she?

I'm surprised anyone has ever dared to email her.

Has anyone sent her a link to this yet?? It might be interesting, who knows it might get a mention in The Mail on Sunday.


----------



## sarahann1 (13 January 2013)

Lol, wonder what she'd write about us all?

'spoiled little rich housewives wasting their time on the net instead of spending time with their poor neglected horses'

Any other suggestions?


----------



## EAST KENT (13 January 2013)

Actually some of the stuff that Liz Jones writes is excellent,and I firmly believe her "Diary" is tongue in cheek.Must say I found her attack on Clare a bit strong though,hope she returns to better journalism in next sunday`s offering.


----------



## Elsiecat (13 January 2013)

Can't stand teh woman!!! And these men she pretends to meet, c'mon Liz I'm no Sherlock but I smell BS. She's no Samantha Brick


----------



## Natch (13 January 2013)

Samantha Brick! I was trying to think of the other one! 

I reckon Liz would say we are pathetic lonely bored housewives with nothing better to do than bitch publicly about a poor innocent woman. She'd never realise the irony there  oh, and we are all cruel supporters of fox murder, racehorse slaughter and beating, and stuff. Obv.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 January 2013)

I think Clare will be more than capable of rising above such rubbish

As for her wearing cheap clothes - I suspect most of us would like to afford clothes as 'cheap' as Clares - I think she always looks entirely appropriate for the occaision as well as looking 'normal' and approachable

I have had the 'pleasure' of meeting both women - Liz Jones was obsessed with knowing where I had bought my Costa as all the rest was 'undrinkable'  I was working at the NEC at the Clothes Show and I saw Clare at Burghley on a stand and said hello to her before saying 'I'm sorry I have realised I don't actually know you'  She just laughed and said 'It happens all the time - are you having a good time?'  she couldn't have been more normal

I know who I would rather spend time with


----------



## Mrs B (13 January 2013)

I read (well, started to read) one of her pieces a few years ago but never wasted my time again: she must be able to touch type, because there's no way she could see her keyboard due to the massive chip on her shoulder.


----------



## Luci07 (13 January 2013)

I used to enjoy her colums, they were quite funny and very open. Now I just feel sorry for her because she is always complaining about something or someone. She is also quite narrow minded. Well done for rescuing animals, but please understand your way is not the only way.

Anyway I am a big fan of CB. Trying to really decide what it was and then thought, simplistically, I enjoy CB's immense Joie de Vivre and intelligence. Liz Jones always leaves me feeling drained!


----------



## Archangel (13 January 2013)

What a load of tripe, I so wish I had not bothered to read it. Liz Jones = ugh.


----------



## xspiralx (13 January 2013)

Liz Jones is just bizarre - a vile, spiteful woman.

It amazes me that anyone pays her for her nonsensical rants, but I guess if anyone would it's the Daily Fail!


----------



## Wundahorse (14 January 2013)

I have to confess i have been addicted to Liz Jone's diary over the years,but she is the most spiteful,ungrateful person to walk the earth.Nothing is ever good enough,and then she moves to the country having bought the country pile,then expects the locals to change the ways of centuries to fit in with her bizarre beliefs about animal welfare.Does she really think farmers keep stock as field ornaments?did she not comprehend that all she needed to do was to try and fit in with the locals? what a contrast to Hugh Fearnly Whiitingstall who had a fantastic time when he moved to River Cottage.LJ can leave the lovely,warm Clare Balding alone.I expect she is jealous of Clare popularity.


----------



## Kat (14 January 2013)

Carole Malone had a pop at Claire and Alice this sunday too.  

Both peices were most unfair. 

I think Claire Balding is fab, a proper presenter who does a good job rather than the nice but dim carbon copy blondes that we are normally fobbed off with. Rather Claire than that awful girl from blue peter or fearne cotton urgh.


----------



## fatpiggy (14 January 2013)

The other hilarious thing about the Jones woman is that she totally contradicts herself in the public domain, and thinks we are all so thick we won't notice!  I heard her on Womans Hour one day and a couple of weeks later wrote an "article" (I wouldn't wipe my backside with them) doing a complete about face on the same subject.   She is an out and out liar and if she was on fire I wouldn't p**s on her.  The world should be grateful that at least she didn't spawn a small version of herself - imagine being brought up by that shrivelled up old bat.  Having heard what she said about her neighbours and folk around the area, I'm quite surprised she didn't suddenly disappear down a mine shaft or into a particulary remote bog.  A contract taken out on her would be money well spent.


----------



## Luci07 (14 January 2013)

fatpiggy said:



			The other hilarious thing about the Jones woman is that she totally contradicts herself in the public domain, and thinks we are all so thick we won't notice!  I heard her on Womans Hour one day and a couple of weeks later wrote an "article" (I wouldn't wipe my backside with them) doing a complete about face on the same subject.   She is an out and out liar and if she was on fire I wouldn't p**s on her.  The world should be grateful that at least she didn't spawn a small version of herself - imagine being brought up by that shrivelled up old bat.  Having heard what she said about her neighbours and folk around the area, I'm quite surprised she didn't suddenly disappear down a mine shaft or into a particulary remote bog.  A contract taken out on her would be money well spent.
		
Click to expand...

While I am no longer a fan, I think your last comment was somewhat out of place! I think we should all take a leaf out of CB's book and rise well above Ms Jones spite.


----------



## philamena (14 January 2013)

I think the thing I find tedious about it is that even LJ isn't warped enough to think and believe the things she pretends to, it's all just attention-seeking *******s and she knows it. I think I'd actually mind less if she genuinely believed it or the things she wrote about had genuinely happened. Those of us living in the area at the time of all the Exmoor exploits know that they were largely figments of her imagination. The thing people forget or don't twig about writing for tabloids, and especially the Mail and the Express, is they assume the people who write columns actually mean what they say, rather than that they write a product that will appeal to the lowest common denominator of reader / which will get them attention / will keep them in a job. And if you've set your stall out for being outrageous, you'd better keep being outrageous or people will get bored and you'll get dropped. Which is fine when you live in a fantasy land, but not so much when you bring real people into it. 

Equally, if they suddenly got a better paid gig on a paper of the opposite political / cultural leaning, they'd suddenly "be" a different person. I know journalists who've done this in far more important areas such as reporting politics: on Sunday writing for the Independent, on Monday writing for the Mail. Most are purely wordsmiths, ultimately. 

On a separate note, talking of LJ slagging off cheap clothes: the last time I met her (at a meeting, not exactly caught unawares), she was wearing man-made fibre jogging bottoms and a tatty jumper and looked like death warmed up. The whole faux snobbery thing is basically tut, so people like Clare are right to see it for the cheap waffle that it is. 

Can't believe I just wanted five minutes of my life writing that


----------



## joelb (14 January 2013)

Im no huge CB fan but Im outraged that such an ill informed numpty would write such rubbish;  CB has forgotten more about horses and compassion than LJ could learn in a lifetime.  Personally I stopped reading LJ offerings when she wrote about putting one of her horses to bed looking under the weather and finding it dead the next morning with kick marks up the wall.  A rescuer of the very worst order!!


----------



## Marydoll (14 January 2013)

Loved the outfit Clare, and always enjoy your reports
Liz Jones, well what can i say, always comes over to me as quite a sad individual, more to be pitied than anything really


----------



## EAST KENT (14 January 2013)

Clare is lovely,a national treasure,and Liz sells newspapers..so good at her job too.happy?


----------



## Gingerwitch (14 January 2013)

Liz Jones - a 2nd class embarrasment - she is not good enough to be 1st class  - what on earth to the papers pay her for? a baby chimp would write a more congurent column.


----------



## Wundahorse (15 January 2013)

Couldn't agree more with Philemena,LJ is a journalist who is sensationalizing her accounts to make a story which sells papers,that keep her in a job.The fact she has the nation divided suggests she is achieving her aims.What better way to seek publicity than to knock a national treasure,then sit back and watch the fallout.Job done.The whole exmoor episode was probably some kind of social experiment which gave a biased view of the locals which supported her stories.
I can't believe though that LJ is a poor destitute woman,unless she really does fritter all of her copious income on high end goods.She does come across as being a high maintenance,high EE woman with a narcissistic personality,complicated by a capricious nature.This folks,may even be part of the alter ego of LJ.She is probably living a nice comfy life with her rich RS,somewhere in the Med,sipping champagne and eating raisin excluded muesli with rice milk and nectar.


----------



## stencilface (15 January 2013)

henryhorn said:



			It appears she has now moved to Yorkshire which is great for the South West, in the 20 odd years we have lived here we have received a warm welcome from most, and would never leave.
		
Click to expand...

Whaaaaaaaaattttt?! 

I think she may find the reputed 'northen hospitality' passes her by 

Hope she doesn't catch sight of my poor neglected muddy horse


----------



## fatpiggy (15 January 2013)

Wundahorse said:



			Couldn't agree more with Philemena,LJ is a journalist who is sensationalizing her accounts to make a story which sells papers,that keep her in a job.The fact she has the nation divided suggests she is achieving her aims.What better way to seek publicity than to knock a national treasure,then sit back and watch the fallout.Job done.The whole exmoor episode was probably some kind of social experiment which gave a biased view of the locals which supported her stories.
I can't believe though that LJ is a poor destitute woman,unless she really does fritter all of her copious income on high end goods.She does come across as being a high maintenance,high EE woman with a narcissistic personality,complicated by a capricious nature.This folks,may even be part of the alter ego of LJ.She is probably living a nice comfy life with her rich RS,somewhere in the Med,sipping champagne and eating raisin excluded muesli with rice milk and nectar.
		
Click to expand...

The rock star boyfriend was recently revealed to be another of her porkies.  As no doubt is her destitution. Her Exmoor house was on the market for over £1M (might have been 2, I can't remember) and you should have seen the furnishings and fittings it had in it. Clearly the Daily Fail pays extremely well.  Ha, I'd love to know what her new neighbours in Yorkshire think of her.  Yorkshire folk don't hold back and tell it exactly as it is - to your face!  They will rip her to shreds.


----------



## stencilface (15 January 2013)

fatpiggy said:



			Ha, I'd love to know what her new neighbours in Yorkshire think of her.  Yorkshire folk don't hold back and tell it exactly as it is - to your face!  They will rip her to shreds.
		
Click to expand...

If I could just find out where she lived!  I'm hoping she meets one of the flat-capped-string-holding-together-my-inherited-wax-jacket-together variety 

(rather than the 'aren't we great all living in Harrogate with our choc labs, 2.4 children and Barbour jacket' kind  )


----------



## Wundahorse (15 January 2013)

OMG my sister in laws JRT killed a rat in the feed room Saturday)which had been tucking into the horses feed)Don't tell LJ or i will be publicly condemned for cruelty.Sorry folks,just country ways of keeping pests under control.


----------



## silu (15 January 2013)

Likewise I managed to catch the 2 stonking mice yesterday which were no doubt the size they were due to me having "fed" them oats for the past god knows how long. My cat has been told in no uncertain terms to get it's act in gear or he's going to be replaced!

Like the majority who have posted I'm now a fan of CB, wasn't too keen on her when she 1st started presenting but, imo she has improved dramatically and I enjoy listening to her enthusiastic and knowledgeable commentary. Crawl back under your stone LJ.


----------



## PorkChop (15 January 2013)

stargirl88 said:



			She's so pathetic - I'm disappointed at myself for even reading it!
		
Click to expand...

This - I am definitely a CB fan.


----------



## Fantasy_World (15 January 2013)

Stencilface said:



			If I could just find out where she lived!  I'm hoping she meets one of the flat-capped-string-holding-together-my-inherited-wax-jacket-together variety 

(rather than the 'aren't we great all living in Harrogate with our choc labs, 2.4 children and Barbour jacket' kind  )
		
Click to expand...

This ^^^^^ made me chuckle 

As for the article it was appalling. As a former journalist myself I would be ashamed to write such diatribe. It was a piece that so went against the grain of the guidelines for press conduct that I am surprised a newspaper published it!
It was a personal and vile attack on Clare Balding 
The journalist seems to be very anti racing and as such it appears that Clare was the target of her tirade against the sport.
Inexcusable in my opinion !


----------



## EAST KENT (15 January 2013)

Liz says she is in Wales;Boy she is selling newspapers,getting folk talking..job done!
    Clare,lovely lady,and yes it was mean to write that stuff,but Clare laughs it off ,so no worries.Definitely right to pass on that interview was`nt she!


----------



## Wundahorse (15 January 2013)

I'd love to do a psychological analysis of LJ but I'm still not sure which facet of her personality is the real LJ,or the altar ego.In any event it's all about selling papers and getting megabucks for her efforts,enough to keep her in Prada handbags and top range designer clothes.It is a hypocrisy how LJ gives her pets meat though.Thought the cats might be on a veggie diet,not M&S best prawns.Just one of her public contradictions.


----------



## fatpiggy (16 January 2013)

EAST KENT said:



			Liz says she is in Wales;Boy she is selling newspapers,getting folk talking..job done!

Actually, newspaper sales are falling through the floor and that includes the Daily Fail.  Most people just view them online now, hence it is much easier to respond to articles via readers comments.  At the moment it is really just advertising that sustains hardcopy production.

I remember LJ's personal attack on Phil Spencer in an article too.  She employed his company to either sell her Exmoor place or buy the new one in Yorkshire and then loudly complained publicly what the fee was.  I'm quite amazed someone hasn't taken her to court yet. Actually, I'm dumbfounded that the Daily Fail is allowed to print what it does because it is a blatently homophobic, racist rag which delights in rabble-rousing against all groups in society who aren't white and straight.  If I stood on the street and shouted the same things I'd be arrested and rightly so, but they just get away with it over and over again.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## philamena (16 January 2013)

Wundahorse said:



			Couldn't agree more with Philemena,LJ is a journalist who is sensationalizing her accounts to make a story which sells papers,that keep her in a job.The fact she has the nation divided suggests she is achieving her aims.What better way to seek publicity than to knock a national treasure,then sit back and watch the fallout.Job done.The whole exmoor episode was probably some kind of social experiment which gave a biased view of the locals which supported her stories.
I can't believe though that LJ is a poor destitute woman,unless she really does fritter all of her copious income on high end goods.She does come across as being a high maintenance,high EE woman with a narcissistic personality,complicated by a capricious nature.This folks,may even be part of the alter ego of LJ.She is probably living a nice comfy life with her rich RS,somewhere in the Med,sipping champagne and eating raisin excluded muesli with rice milk and nectar.
		
Click to expand...

^^^   

I quite enjoy the spoof twitter accounts that spring up (eg Liz Jones in Somalia), they're very funny. You should wite one! The Somalia one raised a fair bit for charity too.


----------

